# Help! My Mystery snail will not stop floating...



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

How can I get my Mystery Snail to stop floating. It isn't dead. It has been floating all day. I have taken it out, turned it upside down trying to get the air bubble out if that is why it is floating. Not sure what else to do. Usually they will float for a little bit then stop. This one isn't :<(


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

That is currently affecting one of my snails. Maybe it's a mucus bubble...


----------

